# Looking for colorfull jacket



## Celltech88 (Nov 8, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Pretty sure that's a 2009 Burton Jacket


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Found it here, but its out of stock 

BURTON LAUNCH JACKET IN LIGHT CAMO PRINT for Sale at Milosport.com: OUTERWEAR Department: SNOWBOARD JACKETS Category


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

VOLCOM BOYS STONE JACKET IN ORANGE for Sale at Milosport.com: OUTERWEAR Department: SNOWBOARD JACKETS Category


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Style is obviously a main selling point. But you *do not* want anything lower than a 10,000MM/10,000G rating. You'll be wet and miserable all day if you go with a 5,000


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea make sure your "colorful" jacket also provide enough waterproofing and breathability.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Men's Snowboard Jackets from Dogfunk.com


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

check out brociety.com they run an auction every day and have certain items up for like an hr each day they have been running a lot of jackets. Oh yea everything is at crazy discounted prices I bought pants at a 68% discount:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

check out ebay. i know analog has some pretty colorful stuff on there right now. cause im bidding on one of them


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Celltech88 said:


> Hey guys i'm looking for a jacket with alot of colors that will have heads turning such as this http://cdn.complex.com/assets/images/Style/Style_Features/112008/snow-board-gear-1.jpg My board is red,black and white so anything that will have a assortment of colors will work. and if you happen to know where to find that jacket in the picture i'd like to look into that also thanks


pretty much every outerwear company is gonna make something colorful. i like 686 they always have good color combos and stylish shit while still be fuctional.


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

DC Snowboarding Products


----------

